
Configurable Memristor-Based Finite Impulse Response Filter - godelmachine
https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.05279
======
gct
I write FIR filters in software all the time, it's plenty fast for what I do.
Why use analog circuit elements to emulate a fundamentally digital technique?
Build an analog circuit with similar filtering characteristics. You can even
design it digitally and convert it to analog using the bilinear transform.

